# First bird



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Had customers cancel, due to rain forecasted. 
So made a quick trip out to the field with Shine.
Shine had her first quail shot over her today.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very good. Seems like she enjoyed it, good girl!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I probably could have shot over her sooner, but I'm very cautious on gunfire. 
Started out with the blanks that are just primers, and are quite compared to live fire. Went though steps getting closer to her while on chase with them. Then restarted everything with live fire. First at a good distance, and weekly moving closer. 
I like to use 20 gauge shells made by Winchester. They are low recoil target loads. But what I like about them is they are about 30% quieter, than other shotgun shells. I will stay with these for the next couple of weeks, before moving to the normal shells.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine is advancing as a gundog. 
She had her first pheasant shot over her today, with normal 12 gauge shells. 
There were a couple of birds in the field after todays tower shoot, so it gave me the perfect opportunity. I didn't have a chance to get my phone out, until she was already picking up the hen for a retrieve.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

what a good girl!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

It must be a lot of fun seeing a dog develop like that. And it's about time that you had something going right for you, congratulations!


----------

